# 180 Gallon Euro Style Viv Thread



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I decided to post picture of my progress on this tank. Ive been working on it for about a year, but there was a huge delay due to cracked bottom pane of glass and cracked left panel. This isn't exactly a thread, but more so just pictures of the many stages the tank went through. So for starters ill List all the materials Used, and all the tools needed to achieve what I was going for.

Tank: Protean 48"x24"x36"(180 gallon) Euro Front, with Dendro Top...(holes drilled for misting and for drainage)

Lights:
Effect Lighting - Current LED 48" - I use this for Night time lighting, and If i want to simulate Lighting Storm
Main Lighitng- Evergreen 48" T5HO 4 bulb

Misting:
Mistking Ultimate pump, MK timer, Zipdrip, 2 quad Nozzle, 4 Double Nozzle. 
Fogger: Vicks Cool Humidifyer. custom housings and tubing to fit tight for no leaks.

Background:
Roughly 12-15 Cans of Great stuff Blue Can. Assorted Pieces of Driftwood. After its cured, I carve with Snap Blades.
After Its Carved, I mix small portions of Drylok(grey) with a very tiny amount of Quikrete cement color, Charcoal, and Buff. I make small batches so its not all one color, i like having small changes of dark brown, to dark grey brown, to light grey. ***Note Use inexpensive brushes, for they will get destroyed.

Hygrolon: I used Hygrolon from Folius in certain areas on the Background, I used Gorilla Glue To attach it to the Background

Substrate: I used Growstones for the drainage layer, then Screen over top of that, then ABG mix from Glassboxtropicals, Then Live Oak Leaf litter. I did leave a 2" gap i second off with egg crate on the front so you would not see growstones. I filled that area with just straight ABG. The Pond Are is sectioned off by screen. I used Pea Gravel and Play Sand for the pond Floor.

Plants.
Moss: 
-Low Growing Tropical Moss
-Riccardia
-Java
-Riccia

Bromeliads:
Vriesea
-Erythrodactylon 
-Racinae
-Fenestralis
-Hieroglyphica

Peperomia:
not sure on all the exact names.
quite a few smaller leaved Peps.
-Columbia being one

Marcgravia:
-Sintenisii
-Umbellata
-Rectiflora
-Suriname

Orchids:
-Stelis Micrantha
-Masdevallia erinacea
-Masdevallia tovarensis x sib
-Pleurothallis grobyi
-Macodes Petola

Begonia:
-Lita
-Pavonina
-Prismatocarpa

-Philodendron Mini Vine
-Ficus Oak Leaf
-Unknown Selaginella
-Lycopodium
-Dwarf African Violet
-biophytum Sensitivum


Heres Some Photos:





here it is with all the hygrolon placed


after the glass got fixed.. foaming



after some carving and detail work




after drylok



messing with brom layouts


also substrate has been laid




getting there...decided i liked this layout most...



pond set


Initial Planting





After 2 months of Growth 



with Mistking on=



enjoy!!!


----------



## Bigsease30 (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is just amazing! Great job, man!

Who is going to call this sweet tank home?

John


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolute beast! I love it


----------



## Mildster (Jun 3, 2013)

Respect! Awesome.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Stunning! Some very lucky frogs in your future.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Tank is looking awesome!!... But the frogs in the tank are a little more awesome


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

agreed!...but hopefully the tank ages well and evens out the coolness


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

That tank looks so sick. Great job. Really like the moss placement.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That ledge/cave is brilliant!


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

very nice set up.looking good.


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

It's beautiful! Love the look of all the drift wood.


----------



## simson6 (Jul 15, 2009)

nice!! which substrate did you use?

grts
bart


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I want one


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone... Pics don't really do it justice especially when shooting with an IPhone...Simons I listed everything I used in the beginning


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

How do you like the Riccia moss for the viv? I've thought about trying it out in my new build.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

When it grows I like it.... it seems to have a mind of its own... sometimes it does great, sometimes it just turns brown and dies...


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I had a similar problem when I was using it in my aquariums. It seems to be a really sensitive moss.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I wouldnt worry too much about the cracks as long as you sealed the hell out of them, other than that it looks great!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

The cracks are gone I removed entire panels and replaced with new glass


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Why not 5 stars for this masterpiece?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Why not 5 stars for this masterpiece?


Agreed, my vote has been placed 

What frogs are going to be in there, or is that super secret? 

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys! .... Some large Oophaga currently reside


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome tank man!
Are those miniature orchids Pleurothallis species?
Again, great tank!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

JeroenH said:


> Awesome tank man!
> Are those miniature orchids Pleurothallis species?
> Again, great tank!


He has all of the orchids listed in the first post. Pleurothallis grobyi is the only Pleurothallis species, but the rest are related genera from the Pleurothallid Alliance. Macodes Petola is the only orchid listed that is not closely related to pleurothallis.

Large Oophaga sounds like an awesome choice for this tank! Good luck with them!

John


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a great looking setup. Nice work


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks you!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Troy, did you cut your own glass? I tried to have a glass shop cut the arched front piece one time and they basically refused. Told me it was too much of a hassle lol.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

No this tank was made by protean


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh right on! thanks for the quick response. I saw this viv when you had it on FB one day and hassled you a bit about it. Love the frogs who call it home by the way 

Couple other questions, how are the plants doing on the parts that are just drylok? I imagine they are fine once they get some established rooting into play but never thought about going that route.

Second, where did you source such awesome aged wood? Looks wicked.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

plants do just fine on the drylok, moss grows on it and other vines grow on it as well...I usually don't start them there, but once they get going they have no issue growing on it... some of the wood was from my old first 150 gallon build about 10 yeas ago, others i got from ebay, and aquarium shop in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Right on, eBay always has killer drift wood up, usually not cheap though! I figured if started on a surface more forgiving they would adapt to drylok pretty easily


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks good......


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Love this tank Troy!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Heyyyyy thanks BUUDDY!!


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Gorgeous set up !!!!


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

nice enclosure. I just got a Protean 48X24X24 locally in So Cal of CL for $70.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

rickdogg said:


> nice enclosure. I just got a Protean 48X24X24 locally in So Cal of CL for $70.


That is so not fair. Why can't I be that lucky??

You better do something awesome with a deal that good 

John


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Beauty viv, Troy!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

This tank looks even better in person.
Nice job Troyvon.


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

Froggy Knight I am setting up something awesome but it will be after Xmas. Have three kids and a grandson.family is first.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

HD video of the tank 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znkXX68ZHK8&list=UUjA3EmiF1HWHJeFQCBGsa9A


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Troy...that is spectacular! Where did you get that tank?


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great.... Now build one for me please.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

dmartin72 said:


> Troy...that is spectacular! Where did you get that tank?


Protean Terrariums


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. You get six stars for both craftsmanship and artistic expression. I'm so jealous!


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely bonkers. Phenomenal!


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Great job I love it! I have one question, I noticed your monkey nuts in there and the water retention, what did you coat them with? I just coated mine with a food safe silicone and they retain water but Im wondering if there is a better way or if you did the same? thanks in advance for any input. I only have monkey nuts in my rio tank and they love taking a dip after feeding, all three seem to really enjoy the monkey nuts, the fruit flies seem to congregate at the lip of the nuts so its a major feeding area and afterwards they do their dip, thats why Im asking lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

monkey pods are not coated... just all natural... thanks guys!


----------



## Peakone (Sep 9, 2011)

Jesus! We have time traveler!

Nice looking viv! Would love to follow how it evolves


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you wipe down the glass to take the video or have some specifics to your setup that prevent condensation from building up? Such as fans aimed at the glass that go on for a bit after misting/fogging or screen vents that do it naturally?
Stunning tank btw.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the vents do a great job of keeping condensation off the glass for the most part..., but i did do i quick wipe down of the glass to remove fly dust and stuff for the video....


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> the vents do a great job of keeping condensation off the glass for the most part..., but i did do i quick wipe down of the glass to remove fly dust and stuff for the video....


Looking through the thread's photos and the video I can't clearly spot WHERE the vents are.. is it that glass arch/gap at the front bottom below the sliding door? The video makes it appear to have a gap that frogs could squeeze out, unless I'm seeing that wrong


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> Looking through the thread's photos and the video I can't clearly spot WHERE the vents are.. is it that glass arch/gap at the front bottom below the sliding door? The video makes it appear to have a gap that frogs could squeeze out, unless I'm seeing that wrong


theres a 2" space right behind the doors, and that covered in screen, so frogs can't escape, and yes thats one of the vents, and then there is another vent on top about 3" deep that run the entire length of the tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> theres a 2" space right behind the doors, and that covered in screen, so frogs can't escape, and yes thats one of the vents, and then there is another vent on top about 3" deep that run the entire length of the tank


thwnk you for the explanation. 
I'm setting up my first viv soon and am searching for the "magic" that keeps the front from being covers in condensation constantly (via use of vents and/or cans) so I don't have to wipe it down to see in. Seeing your video I had to ask. Sadly that won't help me though as I'm using a standard 40g breeder aquarium in its normal position (open at top, no flipping on its side or frontal opening). The search continues!

Anyways be sure to keep posting periodic update photos/ videos so we can all see the tank grow in as plants get big/spread ^^


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

The tank as is sits now...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous, one of the most beautiful viv ever seen in my opinion!


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

This is what I will be trying to use as an example for my next build simply great


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I love those V. hieroglyphica, they are awesome looking in there. I also dig how dense the brom planting is. Apparently I need to add in a bunch more to my tank now!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

haha thanks guys. I haven't really had to trim anything yet, but the tank hasn't even been up a year, so Im sure in due time I will have lots of regular trimming to do


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Stunning tank thanx for sharing!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't been here in a long time, and just popped it to see what's new around here and saw your Viv. All I can say is what an amazing viv! It makes me want to get back into the hobby again  really love the plant selection. What are your plant sources?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks John, ummm eBay, Mike Rizzo at glass box tropicals, Antone from tropiflora, and my buddy Josh Moore


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

I absolutely love it!!!
Great job!!!!


----------

